# Black ATL couple drown in Puerto Rico



## dancinstallion (Nov 18, 2020)

Atlanta School Principal And Wife Drown During Puerto Rican Vacation​SHARE


Atlanta School Principal And Wife Drown During Puerto Rican Vacation​The couple’s two teenage sons have now become orphans.​Published 4 days ago


Written by Paul Meara
An Atlanta-area high school principal and his college professor wife reportedly drown during their vacation to Puerto Rico.
TRENDING​

*Jamar Robinson*, the principal of Westlake High School in South Fulton, and his wife *AnnMari Robinson*, an assistant professor at Georgia State University, have been identified as the drowning victims. They reportedly died last Sunday (November 8) in San Juan and leave behind their two sons, ages 14 and 15. One of the boys has special needs and is now staying with relatives.

_Puerto Rico Headline News_ reports that the Robinsons traveled to Puerto Rico last weekend and were staying at the Conrad hotel.
Sunday afternoon, the couple were swimming behind the La Concha hotel when a strong current took AnnMari out to sea.
*RELATED: Georgia Family Demands Answers After 19-Year-Old Drowns At Crowded Memorial Day Pool Party*
Jamar then attempted to swim out and save his wife, but tragically they were both pulled under. Subsequently, several people who arrived on scene attempted to rescue the Robinsons, but they were unsuccessful.
Westlake's head football coach* Booby May* confirmed Robinsons' passing on Twitter and paid tribute to them.
“Our hearts are broken for the family of Mr. Robinson and Mrs. Robinson and the entire Westlake community,” May wrote. “We will always remember Mr. Robinson as the principal who worked tirelessly, was always upbeat, passionate, never missed a game or event and LOVED his students with a heart that was unmatched.”
According to the _Atlanta Journal Constitution_, the Fulton County school system released an official statement addressing the tragic deaths.
“Robinson was an inspirational leader who brought joy with his passion for education and his students,” officials stated. “We join the community in remembering him and expressing our condolences to


----------



## dancinstallion (Nov 18, 2020)

May they RIP. This is sad.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 18, 2020)

I saw this online. Unbelievably sad.


----------



## Theresamonet (Nov 18, 2020)

So sad.

I’ve stayed at the LaConcha in PR a few times. I don’t know if it’s just because we usually go in the fall, but I’ve never seen that stretch of Condado beach calm. There’s always a strong current. I stay out of that water.

May they RIP.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Nov 18, 2020)

So tragic. May they Rest In Peace.


----------



## jasmatazz (Nov 18, 2020)

This is so sad. May they RIP. I’m praying for their sons.


----------



## intellectualuva (Nov 18, 2020)

Wow So Sad. Their poor children.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Nov 18, 2020)

This is horrible. My greatest fear is drowning. I stay away from water because of my phobia. How sad to lose your lives when you're trying to have a beautiful trip as a couple.


----------

